# need help to calm my stress



## mbbelca (Mar 31, 2004)

it's seems when i'm stressed at work or get excited that i'm going out..thats when the d comes. have no control over it. does anyone have any suggestions on how to calm myself once the d comes...it just seems it gets worse the more up set i get. please help


----------



## eerickson (Apr 1, 2004)

I've had some difficulty with this too. Take a break every so often and walk around/ sit on the potty and breathe (so no one can bother you). Try breathing exercises. Up your natural fiber intake (fruits, veggies, whole grains) as much as possible. Stop caffeine (even chocolate) and alcohol altogether. Hard, but this has given me the most relief. Keep anti-d's on hand, some medicines for other problems can help (Detrol for urinary incontinence for example).


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

That is exactly my problem! If your job permits- try listening to relaxing music at work. Or stop yourself and take deep breaths, count to ten and then exhale, when you feel your heart racing about something. That seems to be working for me a little more lately. Otherwise keep the immodium on hand just in case.I'm currently trying to manage my anxiety/stress by just telling myself that when some stress arises "it's no big deal." I'll see if that works! The last two days this approach has worked anyway.


----------



## khakbar (Jun 8, 2004)

I would like to know what helped you with the stress. I don't know why I'm feeling so BLUE these days. Friday I lost $90, when someone in the store I was at pick-pocketed me. I got upset, then quickly had to adjust because I was starting to get the stress pains that hurt like hell, and then I decided the money is gone, there is nothing I can do about what happened, just get over it. Then Saturday I decided to treat myself by getting my nails and feet done, pick up some movies and RELAX, I started craving my favorite foods, like popcorn, chips, just plain ole junk food. I decided to do the right thing and not have them, I went to visit a girlfriend on Sunday and just cried and cried for no good reason. It's now Tuesday and I hurt really bad and trying to hold back the tears. I think the anger is getting the better of me. I can watch TV and get angry, because something reminded me of a tough time. This Sucks.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

My experience with anger has been that two things help. 1. Aerobic excercise - it seems to work the anger out of my system, and I sleep better too.2. Dealing with the issues that cause the anger in the first place. My parents are abusive, and I'm doing much better since I dealt with those issues. It took a few years, but it was well worth it. I think generally if i've been abused or taken advantage of in any way it always makes me feel better to do something constructive to fight back. At least then I don't feel like a helpless victim.


----------



## Ems (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi,I would just like to say fibre aggravates my IBS-D. Fibre makes you "regular" so for diarrhea sufferers, it has the potential to speed everything up. Just my personal experience.Breathing like women do in labour is an excellent way of removing tension. Take your self away from the stressful situation or say no to a task if possible. Don't beat yourself up for feeling stressed (I do this and it makes me angry). To beath- Inhale focussing on your tummy going out not your chest, put a hand on your chest and make sure it satys still. Expire through lips in a kissing shape, slowly and controlled. Long and deep breaths. You'll find that your concentrating so much on breathing you forget everything else.Tell your boss and your close colleagues (where appropraite) that you feel like this. I did and ever since then I have got wonderful support from them. A positive attitude is the best medicine. I know that sounds obvious, but it pretty hard to keep. You need to work at it. Treat and pamper yourself. Make yourself feel good.Ems


----------

